
Email marketing startup ConvertKit raises $1.8m angel investors - ing33k
https://medium.com/@ConvertKit/email-marketing-startup-convertkit-raises-1-8m-from-large-group-of-angel-investors-751b86092e77#.3itcasszi
======
nathanbarry
Hey thanks for sharing! Hope people enjoy the post and the customer focused
angle.

